# Asian-Fusion-Meltdown Rub and Mop Sauce



## rivet (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi all, thanks for the great comments on my rub and mop.

I wanted to come up with a mix combining Caribbean flavor with Asian flavor. This may have pulled it off. 

Be aware that these are approximations; I never really measure anything. If I use a measuring spoon it is always heaped, so the quantities below may be a bit shy of what was made....but no worries, adjust as you want to, that's half the fun, right?

I was surprised the rub was not hot, given the ingredients. Spicy- yes. Bold flavor- yes. Hot- no.

I'm thinking it would be super adding a couple tablespoons to a pound of ground beef when making burgers. That's my next plan.

*"Asian Fusion Meltdown Rub"*

1/4 Cup Sweet Paprika
1/4 Cup Raw Cane Sugar (Demerara)

2 TBSP Ground Garlic
2 TBSP Chili POwder
2 TBSP Ground Cumin
2 TBSP Chinese 5 Spice Powder
2 TBSP Wasabi Powder
2 TBSP "Death Rain" Chipotle Powder (see below)

1 TBSP Table Salt
1 TBSP Onion Powder
1 TBSP Ground Mustard
1 TBSP Ground Cardamom
1 TBSP Red Pepper Flakes

1 TSP Black Pepper
1 TSP Ground Ginger

"Death Rain" Chipotle Powder is sold online at http://www.extremefood.com No ties to them, I just get it 'cause it's good stuff. (There's more Latino food markets around here than in than Laredo yet none of carry Chipotle powder. Go Figure.) It's got ground chipotle and red savina habanero pepper.


*The Mop

*Olive Oil
Soy Sauce
Oyster Sauce
Lime Juice
Apple Cider Vinegar

In a bowl mix about 1/2 cup olive oil and 1/2 cup oyster sauce to make a thick sauce. Add about 2 TBSP soy sauce. Add juice of 1/2 lime. Mix well. Add enough cider vinegar to make a liquid mop.

That's it!


----------



## azrocker (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for passing it on. Sounds really good!


----------

